# Parade of Slippers- workshop results!



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*I hope you will keep your eye on this forum as the girls who took the non felted slippers workshop are finishing theirs and we are going to post them here.* There are still lots in the works and still time to join them.

I just finished my pair and the other girls, I hope will post theirs too. 
*Thanks to Sue for leading the workshop!! good Job, Sue!!*
By the way, if you want to check out the workshops go to

we have quite a few *Workshops*in the works or starting within the next month.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I love those. I really like the cuff.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> I love those. I really like the cuff.


Thanks - if you want to do a pair let me know and I will give you a hand. It isn't hard but the pattern needs a bit of thought. We have so many wonderful pairs finished- I hope they will all post theirs.! I did these with two strands of worsted and they should be warm for the Canadian winter (brrrrrr!!) Designer


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I will let you know when I start Shirley. I did some 2 years ago that were felted but they didn't have the cuff. I hope everyone post their pictures too. Love to see everyones.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your slippers are beautiful. I like the addition of the cuff.


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

Great idea for the winter months.
You've made me think that I might have a go at knitting a pair formyself


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

Can't wait to see who else is in the parade!!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's my pair of cozy slippers!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> Here's my pair of cozy slippers!


love your colors --- good job~


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

hen said:


> Great idea for the winter months.
> You've made me think that I might have a go at knitting a pair formyself


lots of information on the Workshop link~


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow like both pairs!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Love your slippers,nothing nicer than a pair of hand knitted slippers,thank you for sharing.


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2012)

They are really nice. Are they hard to do if you are just starting to knit? Buy the way I love the extra cuff. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

From reading the workshop I take it one can make them by reading it now? I really really like these and was going to join the KAL and totally forgot!!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice


----------



## knottyknittershop (Mar 16, 2012)

Love the colors. Also yours Karenknits


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

both pair of slippers are extremely beautiful.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

fabiana said:


> From reading the workshop I take it one can make them by reading it now? I really really like these and was going to join the KAL and totally forgot!!


they are all still there - so you can go in and start. Sue and/or I
drop in pretty much 2 times a day to answer questions.

I would suggest you read through it as She has answered as we went along.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have some more" here they are:

I am putting the maker's name at the top of each slipper picture. Not in order of finishing.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I like the cuff! Nice slippers.


----------



## brenK (Dec 25, 2011)

Loved this workshop...and wanted to include my first slipper in the parade! This was a great way to learn a new pattern and gain confidence in my knitting ability! I'm making the mate now, and will put a cuff on the next pair! Thanks very much for all the support!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are some more of the workshop slippers. I hope I can download Mary Lee's -- here goes. I can't put them in directly, but click on download and they will show up . nice slippers!

There we are! I just moved it to my photo secrtion and posted it from there. Anyone else using pdf you can do the same or send them to me. yay!!


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

Karen

Your slippers are beautiful -love the different shades of purple!Please share what yarn you used!

Sandra in Colorado


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Those all look very professional and comfy.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

All of these slippers are so inspiring,love the different colors and color combinations!

Sandra


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

From Sue - here are mine - all ready to go to their new home tomorrow!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks Sue - I have tried about 4 times to get yours in but it was a different format for my mac and I couldn't open it even after I dragged it to my photo program.

Ladies,* Sue has led this very very successful workshop* and we are both so happy at the wonderful results as you can see from the different slippers we have made.

We will leave it open for awhile longer. then I will 
'lock' this workshop so that it will be on the site permanently so that others can follow the information and ideas. I want to thank Sue for her guideline for knitting different sizes.

Designer


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I think I can speak for Shirley and myself when I say WE'VE learned a lot, too! You ladies have make this workshop sooo much fun!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

suehoman said:


> I think I can speak for Shirley and myself when I say WE'VE learned a lot, too! You ladies have make this workshop sooo much fun!


*Right on, Sue![/]

Just for your information-
These workshops have been a dream of mine since I joined KP as I have taught on line in the quilting area for many years. 
This workshop shows me that we are on the right track= You were all wonderful and Sue was so helpful. I am going to pick her brain and see if there is something else she would like to help us with.

By the way --I have a magic loop, toe up socks, crochet bag, 
basic lace knitting, my waterfall top, and possibly one of my 
'design your own afghans' in the works for now and through next spring so check us out.!! More slippers will be posted as they are finished. Last call if you want to make them!*


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

these are all wonderful! I love how so many joined and used such diverse yarns all with great results too! fantastic!!


----------



## Dish Cloth Diva (Mar 31, 2012)

I love it!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for putting the slipper pictures all together. I have the yarn for the next pair and more ideas for more slippers. Right now I am doing the sock KAL and then plan the purse /bag KAL. I have already done the coat of many colors and the top down. I have worn both sweaters with many compliments. Thank you Shirley for coordinating the workshops and the teachers.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Love the tweed-look yarn and also the blue/purple ones - can't want to get started on a pair but I've been so darned busy this week. Perhaps if I got off KP and did a bit of knitting, but then what would inspire me? Would like to know what yarn was used on both these slippers - thanks. and good job!


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

mtnmama67 said:


> Karen
> 
> Your slippers are beautiful -love the different shades of purple!Please share what yarn you used!
> 
> Sandra in Colorado


Thank you...I have a purple robe that matches perfectly! I used Patons Shetland Chunky in Lilac Lace for the bottom of the slipper and Deborah Norville's Serenity Chunky Weight in Memphis Blues for the top.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Thanks for putting the slipper pictures all together. I have the yarn for the next pair and more ideas for more slippers. Right now I am doing the sock KAL and then plan the purse /bag KAL. I have already done the coat of many colors and the top down. I have worn both sweaters with many compliments. Thank you Shirley for coordinating the workshops and the teachers.


WOW! I knew you were joining in. I would love to have you post pics of your two sweaters on the sweater workshop. I appreciate all your support for the new Section. It is more than what I had hoped for as word is getting around and people are checking us out.

One thing though - *I have removed KAL from the name as it caused confusion* - we do 2 kinds of workshops, some with teachers who teach new things,eg. My sweaters and top and the lace class (coming up) -

Or -we work on the same pattern with help from a leader who is knowledgeable about the project. eg. the slipper and bag workshop.  It is more a question and answer situation than a knit along. Our workshops have beginnings and endings - and once it is finished - I will streamline it by removing a lot of repeated information etc. and will 'lock' it so that it will remain there permanently so that people can learn the lesson in the future.


----------



## knittycritter (Jul 26, 2012)

Those are beautiful! I wish there were on my feet right now! lol

Happy Knitting!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

I love all the slippers! I am working on my fist slipper using 2 strands of Red Heart yarn and I will use one strand of bulky yarn the next time.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> jmai5421 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for putting the slipper pictures all together. I have the yarn for the next pair and more ideas for more slippers. Right now I am doing the sock KAL and then plan the purse /bag KAL. I have already done the coat of many colors and the top down. I have worn both sweaters with many compliments. Thank you Shirley for coordinating the workshops and the teachers.
> ...


I would love to post them but they are in Rochester(southern MN) and I am in Deer River (nothern MN) for the next few weeks. Believe me with the weather this week in Deer River I wish I had all three of the sweaters here. I will post or try to when we get back to Rochester. I ended up going to Bemidji to get a warm sweater.


----------



## betsylee (Mar 29, 2011)

Great Christmas gifts! I did 14 pairs last year. these are just a few... Added fabric paint spots on bottoms as an anti slip!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are such wonderful slippers. I love the ones I have made and so do my family. Thanks for posting yours, the more, the merrier. The workshop is still open if someone wants to join us - it is not too late to join us -so join us right away!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow - I love that all your slippers are different, and they're all great! How did the paint spots work out? I made them for family members last year, too - that's a big project, isn't it!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Both pairs are lovely,could just pop my feet in to them as it is a bit chilly here today.


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

Here's a picture of my first slipper. They're really comfortable and a great way to use up extra yarn.


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

Ooooh, Donna! I like these! Very nice job with your knitting. I also love the color!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Donna - I love your long cuff! aren't they neat! I am so happy that we haven't had one negative post about this workshop. everyone has managed to make a pair - and no two pairs are the same. I am wearing mine every day as it is autumn here in Alberta and it is starting to get a bit chilly. I will likely wear a pair of hand knitted socks under mine in the winter. brrrr.

Shirley


----------



## donna47304 (Oct 29, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> Ooooh, Donna! I like these! Very nice job with your knitting. I also love the color!


Thanks . . . I did what someone else mentioned and knit the insole with just one strand which, to me, made them seem a little less bulky.

I also knit the cuff in the round (magic loop method) so I didn't have to seam that part.

All in all, a quick knit and a clever pattern.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Wonderful slipper - the white cuff really sets it off!


----------



## Knitknutty (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for the photo of your slippers. They look so cozy warm and I do like the added cuff. 
I would like to knit a few pairs of those lovely slippers. 
Is the pattern available or do I need to join a group?


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

The pattern is available on Ravelry, and it's free! Here is the link: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/non-felted-slippers


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Here is my first pair.....


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here is a pair finished by knit purple -- I hope I can download it. Designer


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow - the purple is gorgeous!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Love the purple. I am about to start some sort of Chris tmas slippers for my sisters. I am getting all sorts of color ideas.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Aren't they wonderful?? no to pairs the same. Wonderful workshop and so well received -- thanks to Sue and all you ladies who jumped right in and tried them!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Here are my slippers. I used a Peaches & Cream yarn with double strands and a # 9 circular needle.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Very, very nice job - I love the variagated yarn, and I bet your slippers will wear really well!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

suehoman said:


> Very, very nice job - I love the variagated yarn, and I bet your slippers will wear really well!


Thank you , Sue.


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

All these slippers are well made and beautiful. I am definitely adding them to my to do list for Christmas presents.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

You'll be glad you did!


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

It seems that regardless of the yarn used these slippers turn out beautiful!!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I've noticed that myself - every pair is unique and special - and they're all beautiful!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

here are retired Nelda's slippers -- neat aren't they?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

What yarn would we use in the UK? our chunky?

love all the slippers but have to say purple ones are best :-D


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

My first pair. I used "Vanna's Colors" bulky yarn and added a flower to the front and a pompom at the back. These were surprisingly quick and easy to knit. Next pair will have a cuff. Thanks for all the inspiration here!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow -- they are wonderful!! another outstanding pair of slippers. I am so glad you posted them. I can tell you had fun!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Wow -- they are wonderful!! another outstanding pair of slippers. I am so glad you posted them. I can tell you had fun!


Thanks. The pompom on the back is not only for fun -- you can cover a lot of sins with a little bitty pompom. I didn't like the way the seam looked and it seemed easier to make a pompom than fix the seam so it looked better. heeheehee


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

How do I post a picture? Help.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just pm'd you CB -- if you have problems send it to my by email (included in the pm)and I will put it in here for you. Shirley


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are my slippers for a friend on KP. She donates all of her work and never doesn't anything for herself. The sole is double Red heart and the rest 1 strand of Red Heart with 1 strand of wool. No trouble with them. Good pattern.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are beautiful -- you did a great job.

Glad to see you got the picture posted okay. just a hint everyone - give it lots of time to download a picture. I thought mine was loading when I first tried but was called to the phone just before I was going to try again and when I got back the picture was there. give it at least 3 minutes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Each day there is another beautiful pair finished. such a happy group of kntters and such niceslippers. 

In another week or two we will be holding a 'Parade of Socks' as the basic sock workshop is in the works and some people have started making their socks.They were so impressed with this thread that they have decided they one one too! Watch for parades in the spring too as we have lots of workshops in the works. Shirley Designer


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

All the slippers are beautiful, and love the colors!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Christmas slilppers for my sister


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are beautiful Judy! I love the colors. 
And I see you put in the cuffs. aren't they neat! are you going to make a pair for your other sister? have you a pair for yourself ? Shirley


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> They are beautiful Judy! I love the colors.
> And I see you put in the cuffs. aren't they neat! are you going to make a pair for your other sister? have you a pair for yourself ? Shirley


Yes, they are twins. I am reversing the colors for my other sister. It will make the yarn go further. The first pair of the same color posted on the slipper workshop was for me(no cuff). I am going to make another for myself with a cuff and some fun fur for the top. Someone else did theirs that way. As you know I am working on another pair of socks for myself with 5mmdpns and then on to the stash buster bag and learning to crochet. Thanks for all your work with the workshops. I do enjoy them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are kjjdcr's slippers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Love those too. Next ones I am going to make the cuffs!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Love those too. Next ones I am going to make the cuffs!


I can't believe that no two pair are the same. How are you doing Country Bumpkin? Well, I hope. Are you going to take the stashbuster bag? (it is crochet).

All the workshops are on the forum for next year, lots of good ones. check them out. most of the dates are up now.

talk to you later.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Country Bumpkins said:
> 
> 
> > Love those too. Next ones I am going to make the cuffs!
> ...


I'm going good Shirley. No I am trying to get my slipper orders for Christmas . I will have to sit this one out. I do want to do the crochet Cal after Christmas tho. Or maybe the sock or I don't know. So much I want to do. Gotta get this puppy finished first. lol


----------



## KarenKnits (Mar 2, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> Christmas slilppers for my sister


Ooh! I like these. Very nice and they look so cozy!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I have done 2 pairs, but they were of the same yarn, so I am only posting 1 picture! Three of my DD's friends helped her move this past weekend. I showed them my slippers and asked if they would like some. So, now I have to get some yarn because they all said yes! I'll post those when I'm done, if we are still posting!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I think admin leaves these topics open until there are l00 pages. so we have lots of room for many many more.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Christmas slilppers for my sister


Christmas slilppers for my other sister


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Both pairs are beautiful - and the weather change makes a perfect background! Where do you live, to have snow so early? (We're in north Idaho, and it was in the 20s this morning, so we may not be far behind you!!)


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

suehoman said:


> Both pairs are beautiful - and the weather change makes a perfect background! Where do you live, to have snow so early? (We're in north Idaho, and it was in the 20s this morning, so we may not be far behind you!!)


I am in Northern MN right now(live in Sourthern MN in the winter). We got a cold front with moisture, compliments of Canada. It is very pretty. The snow just stopped and is beginning to melt, so sad. It was a heavy wet snow so the moisture is very welcome. Please send more Canada!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm a snow person, too - love the white stuff!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love the snow, don't care for the icy roads or bitter cold though, but a crisp winter day with the sun shining on the snow is heaven on earth. I would like to add to that. With the rocky mountains in the background and snow on the beautiful pine trees. Designer


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Amen, Shirley!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I love the snow, don't care for the icy roads or bitter cold though, but a crisp winter day with the sun shining on the snow is heaven on earth. I would like to add to that. With the rocky mountains in the background and snow on the beautiful pine trees. Designer


Awesome Shirley. That is heaven. We call Northern MN God's country with all the clear lakes and woods but not usually in the winter. This is a picture from Tue.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

How beautiful!!! My dad used to call north Idaho God's Country!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Slippers for my warm winter swap person


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

My favorite color, too - they're beautiful!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Slippers for my warm winter swap person


Another beautiful pair Judy! good job.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Dianes slippers -- aren't they great!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Very, very nice!!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

My latest pair. These are for my husband - at his request, no less!! I used a seed stitch pattern on the 9 instep stitches. There are a couple of rows added at the top, as suggested in the instructions for men's sizes. Thanks for those size choices! He wears size 11 1/2 shoes and these fit him perfectly even though they look small. He's happy that they stretch so they stay on his feet. I plan to put some of that stuff on the bottom so they aren't slick. I used Vanna's Colors by Lion and Addi circs size 9 needles.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello! Here are the ones I just finished for an AIDS group reachout for our new knitting group at church. I crocheted a cuff around the top - two rows of single crochet, two rows of double with 4 decreases spaced evenly around on the double crochet rows. I love this pattern and hope to make many more! Thanks so much! And Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Designer here*: congratulations on all the wonderful slippers that have come out of our Non Felted slipper workshop. I will be locking this workshop on Saturday and all the information will be permanently 'locked' so that there won't be any more posts*However the topic will remain on the section main page and anyone can read all the information and instructions*.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

Please mark down the link above, or bookmark this page - click on it and look for NOn Felted slippers. all the information will be there permanently. I would also ask you to check out the current workshops as well as the list of confirmed workshops for next spring. 
. Thanks to *Suehoman for being such a wonderful workshop leader* and for supplying a page of size variations.

. We had a great time and it was such a nice way to start our Section. Thanks to every one who contributed. We will continue to post any slippers that are finished and I thank all the girls who showed their wonderful work. Shirley and Rachel - designer1234 & prismatic -- section Managers.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

What a delight to see other folks fall in love with these slippers, just as my family and I have - they're the greatest! And it's been even MORE delightful to see the infinite variety of the finished products and the creativity displayed. All of you have made my involvement in this workshop rewarding and so much fun - (and KUDOS to Shirley for her leadership!!) - I look forward to seeing even more of your astounding results! Most gratefully, Sue


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Alto53 said:


> Can't wait to see who else is in the parade!!


 I finally got to work mine up during the weekend


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Love them Unie !!!!!


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

So cute - very Halloween-ish!!


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here is the pair I just finished for my daughter. I used a cable design on the instep and added a crochet flower to it. The back has a pompom and two rows of purple single crochet on the back where the seam is.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Very nice!! I especially love the cable stitching!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

suehoman said:


> Very nice!! I especially love the cable stitching!


Me too-- I think the slippers that are done individually are wonderful! Love these. Designer


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> suehoman said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice!! I especially love the cable stitching!
> ...


I appreciate your kind words. One reason I love to make these is that the instep offers such a good place to do something simple but interesting so that each pair has its own design. That blank space is perfect to add some surface embroidery with wool thread, or just put a line of interesting buttons or beads or bells or crocheted/knitted scrumbles. Or even a little Fair Isle design. Of course plain is nice too but I can't seem to resist playing with it.

BTW, I have better luck with using size 8 needles.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

They are fantastic. And I am going to do the same thing with some of my Christmas gifts.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Here is the pair I just finished for my daughter. I used a cable design on the instep and added a crochet flower to it. The back has a pompom and two rows of purple single crochet on the back where the seam is.


I like this idea. I never thought of doing a design on the instep. Alos adding a flower. Thanks for posting a picture.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I just want to let you all know, that the * Non Felted slipper workshop is now locked*. If anyone wants to refer to it -go to the main page of the workshop Section and click on the the slipper workshop. you won't be able to post to it, but *all the information posts are there permanently*. If you want to make these slippers check it out.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I really love those. I want to learn to make them so I can make a pair for my grandaughter.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's one more pair. These are for my daughter's birthday next month. Made a man's size small for her size 8-9 feet. Did a K2P2 ribbing cuff. Thanks for this workshop! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I really like those slippers.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> I really like those slippers.


They are great, love the colors. glad you posted them. Designer


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

jberg said:


> Here's one more pair. These are for my daughter's birthday next month. Made a man's size small for her size 8-9 feet. Did a K2P2 ribbing cuff. Thanks for this workshop! Happy Needling. jberg


love the colors and the neat cuff. I am sure she will love them too. Nice and warm for the winter.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Here are the links to the other "Parades" of results from other workshops. They are worth looking at.

Parade addresses on pictures.

#1-Non felted slippers closed-- http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111122-1.html

#2 Stashbuster bags http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-116648-1.html

#3Waterfall tops: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117284-1.html

#4 Socks http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-117372-1.html#2237117


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Gorgeous slippers. I've got the pattern and really want to get a pair made soon!


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone made these in childrens sizes? Need it for a 2 year old and 5 yearold. Thanks


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bumpkins -- if you go back to the Workshop section and click on Non Felted slippers, there is a whole page which Sue posted giving different sizes from 
Children's to adults. I would suggest you can copy it. as it is broken down into the actual pattern that she calculated. hope this helps. Designer.

here is the link to the section - click on non felted slippers. it is closed but you can still read all the closed workshops as they are permanent.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

I would think you could use them and adjust by a few stitches or by a row or two if the actual size you want is not there. She has graciously told us we can leave it there for KP ers.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks Shirley I knew it was somewhere. My babies will love them.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Shirley I knew it was somewhere. My babies will love them.


No problem Margaret - if you need help either Sue and I will be able to help you. Shirley


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> Here's my pair of cozy slippers!


Love the color combo of purple and blues.


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

KarenKnits said:


> Here's my pair of cozy slippers!


What yarn wt. did you use?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

most of them are either bulky or worsted. some used double worsted on the sole. There are different sized patterns on the workshop in the Workshop section under Non felted slippers. It is closed but you are welcome to read all the information. Read it from page one and you will get all the answers to any questions. go to

http://www.knittingparadise.com/s-105-1.html

and click on non felted slippers at the bottom of the list. you won't be able to post but are welcome to use the information. Designer


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Just wanted to let you know how much DD has enjoyed the ones I made for her. She stayed at the hospital many nights while my husband/her father was there and needed someone to be with him. She says her slippers were the perfect thing to have on her tired feet. We especially love that they are so washable. The nurses were impressed with them. I never got around to putting non-skid stuff on the soles but she says they aren't slippery at all. 

One little problem: The more they're worn/washed, the more they stretch until now they're quite floppy. It could be the yarn I used (Vanna's Colors - a bulky acrylic) I'm thinking about making more of these slippers with regular worsted weight and smaller needles.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

MamaBonz 55 said:


> Just wanted to let you know how much DD has enjoyed the ones I made for her. She stayed at the hospital many nights while my husband/her father was there and needed someone to be with him. She says her slippers were the perfect thing to have on her tired feet. We especially love that they are so washable. The nurses were impressed with them. I never got around to putting non-skid stuff on the soles but she says they aren't slippery at all.
> 
> One little problem: The more they're worn/washed, the more they stretch until now they're quite floppy. It could be the yarn I used (Vanna's Colors - a bulky acrylic) I'm thinking about making more of these slippers with regular worsted weight and smaller needles.


As mentioned somewhere in the workshop they do stretch with some yarns. I always have used red heart worsted -- and I use a size smaller than called for in the pattern, even if I am doing the sole double. I have found the double sole doesn't stretch as one thickness. I also find that the cuff helps to keep it from stretching too much. I have a pair on all the time here in Calgary at home. I also made myself 2 pairs of worsted socks and I wear them under the slippers when I am home in the winter. When the floor is really cold in - degree weather I wear both pairs of socks at once. Designer


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> As mentioned somewhere in the workshop they do stretch with some yarns. I always have used red heart worsted -- and I use a size smaller than called for in the pattern, even if I am doing the sole double. I have found the double sole doesn't stretch as one thickness. I also find that the cuff helps to keep it from stretching too much. I have a pair on all the time here in Calgary at home. I also made myself 2 pairs of worsted socks and I wear them under the slippers when I am home in the winter. When the floor is really cold in - degree weather I wear both pairs of socks at once. Designer


Thanks for your nice reply so quickly! I did add a cuff after the photo + made them a little taller than the pattern says. She wore regular socks with them. Worsted socks sound like a grand idea. The next pair will have double yarn for the soles. We don't get weather that cold here in TN or I'd move away but the hospital keeps things so frigid and dry to discourage germs it feels like the North Pole there.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

One more pair of these neat things for the Thanksgiving Reachout at my church. Thanks for this pattern!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am wearing mine now and have for the last couple of days. They need to go into the wash tomorrow. I do wear a pair of handknit socks with them. They feel a little stretched out mainly at the top. My next pair will have a cuff. i did double the worsted on the sole. They are Deborah norville which I think is comprable to Vanna. I love them and have made several pair for family for Christmas. I like the idea of worsted socks to wear under. I don't think we in MN are quite as cold as Calgary but we do have - degree temps and the floors do get cold. I might even make the next pair out of wool. I just have to remember to dry flat.
Thanks for all the tips Shirley.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

you are very welcome. That is what I am here for with these workshops. I am so happy that there are people like you who will use them. If you use Red Heart you can put them in the washing machine. 

It doesn't take long to knit worsted socks. just search for dpns worsted socks and you will find some patterns. you need a slightly larger set of needles but I use them all the time. I give a pair of socks with the slippers and people just love them. It is cold here. my little grand daughter and her dad (son) love them for when they come in after skating or sledding. My son puts them by the heater vent and warms them up that way. YOu can also warm the socks up with a hair dryer - you just have to take care. I really like them. I think we will have another slipper workshop next year as they are so successful.

Designer


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Thanks Shirley I knew it was somewhere. My babies will love them.


Designer (Shirley here) did you get the childrens' slippers done? I hope the sizes were helpful. My granddaughter loves hers.

I was just telling Judy that I make worsted weight socks to wear under them for the cold winters when the floor gets cold. really makes a difference. Hope your little ones' slippers turned out well. Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Attention everyone! we have re opened our 
'non felted slipper workshop ' and it is underway right now* -- go to the link below my post (or any of my posts on KP) and you will see some topics in bold -- it is one of them. the workshop is still open and now some of the slippers are completed and will be added to the original class projects.

It is #2 workshop -- just click on it and start to knit!! The free pattern is on the workshop-


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks - if you want to do a pair let me know and I will give you a hand. It isn't hard but the pattern needs a bit of thought. We have so many wonderful pairs finished- I hope they will all post theirs.! I did these with two strands of worsted and they should be warm for the Canadian winter (brrrrrr!!) Designer


Designer, I also like the cuff. My first slipper is a little large so will add the cuff. Do I continue with the same size needle as used for the rest of the slipper? Pick up multiples of 4 right? Any other tips?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Actually- I have used the same size needles on one pair but like it with one size smaller for the cuff -- I also do it single thickness - not double usually but you can decide that for yourself. just make sure you put on enough stitches so that when the cuff is stretched it will go over the foot.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

they are cute and comfy


----------



## kanga (Oct 1, 2012)

Australian summer now but never too early for next winter!


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

Here are two pairs i made for my DLs.Thank you very much Designer and Sue for giving me an opportunity to learn something new. They are cosy and comfortable with sole knitted with two yarns together.Thanks once again....waiting for your new workshops.


----------



## suehoman (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful work - you are really going to town with these!


----------



## Kakuti (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice colors and perfect job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Finally made a second pair using two colors, gave as a gift and she loved them. Hope you like them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

mombr4 said:


> Finally made a second pair using two colors, gave as a gift and she loved them. Hope you like them.


. I have requests for another pair for each of my sisters this year. It seems they wore their last years out. Time for new ones. I like your colors. I might have to go stash busting and see if I have those colors. Beautiful knitting.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

The slippers are wonderful -- thanks to everyone who has
posted pictures of this workshop project or projects. Designer1234


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

I wasn't in the workshop but I did go to this closed site lots of help. Here are some of the slippers I made.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Pandapatt said:


> I wasn't in the workshop but I did go to this closed site lots of help. Here are some of the slippers I made.


They all look great, love this pattern.


----------



## Pandapatt (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you! I have many more to do yet so I am trying different yarns and smaller needles. I've been using a size 10 needle but as you can see they are coming rather large. But that's great because some of my grandsons would need a large. I need to do a youth size for the younger kids. Good thing they go pretty fast.


----------



## Zacharysgrammy (Feb 21, 2011)

LOVE the colors! Good job.


----------

